# *Solved* Omnisphere Help



## TheWillardofOZ (Oct 23, 2017)

So I made a bit of a mistake this morning and I'm hoping for some helpful options in getting back up and running. 

A little background: After finishing up a scoring project I decided to go ahead and update my machine to Mac OS 10.13 High Sierra. What I didn't know was that Omnisphere 1 is not compatible with this update, so it got wiped from my machine. (I should have checked the compatibility...live and learn.) I am happy to upgrade to Omnisphere 2, but their website states that the upgrade will not work correctly unless Omnisphere 1 is installed. Since I can't reinstall the original then it seems that I'm stuck. 

My question is: Does anyone know if the upgrade will in fact not work if I don't have the original on my machine? If so, the only solutions I can think of are (1) Downgrade to the old OS, upgrade to Omnisphere 2, reinstall the new OS...or (2) Buy Omnisphere new outright and just abandon the upgrade path. 

I have contacted Spectrasonics to get their take on what my options are, but haven't received any response. This all happened this morning, so I expect that they are just busy or haven't gotten to my message yet. 

- Ryan


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2017)

Good to hear. Spectrasonics support is top notch.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 26, 2018)

Was there a solution offered for this? (Trying to figure out what was "good to hear", since the first post doesn't mention anything about a solution.)

I'm running into something like this as well, except that I have the O1 disks from years ago, and then had purchased the O2 upgrade. I'm just bringing a new DAW online, one which shipped with High Sierra installed, and like the OP, I now appear to be stuck with no path forward for using the O1 disks + O2 upgrade that I already have.

If a solution was found, I hope someone will let me know. I've also emailed Spectrasonics, but since it is a holiday weekend I don't suppose I'll hear from them for several days yet. I was really hoping to have this DAW fully online before the weekend is out, but now it looks like that may be impossible.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 27, 2018)

FYI, I've solved my problem without any help from Spectrasonics support. (It is entirely possible they would have told me what I've learned on my own, but since it was over the weekend I had enough time to sleuth this out for myself.)

The main program installers for O1 and O2 both appear to work fine ... it is just the data installer that fails. Fortunately I had my up-to-date STEAM folder on an external drive that had been moved to the new DAW, but since Omnisphere still wasn't showing up in Logic after creating the needed alias in the new system, I assumed there was something wrong with the main program install as well.

However, after I restarted the DAW again this morning, Omnisphere is suddenly present in Logic. It appears that, at least for some users, Logic Pro X in High Sierra will not scan new AU plugins after they are installed, not until either the deletion of a specific cache file (/Users/[USER]/Library/Caches/AudioUnitCache/com.apple.audiounits.cache) or a system reboot, or both. In my case, thus far, it appears the reboot is all that is needed. I've encountered this with a couple of different plug-ins at this point, so it is not specific to Spectrasonics.


----------

